# Webalizer für mehrere Homepages



## Darian (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

habe mich vorhin mit webalizer gespielt, und nun doch einige Fragen.

Das Problem ist dass webalizer zu beginn nur die Hauptdomain des Server, und es auch nur bis April angezeigt hat.

Das Problem war mir klar, im apache2.conf fehlte CustomLog. Jetzt loggt er wieder fleissig in die /var/log/apache2/access.log.

Ich möchte gerne für jede Domain die wir auf unserem Server haben, eine übersichtliche Statistik haben. Und will nicht für jede Homepage wieder extra was einrichten müssen.

Wie müsste ich also die apache2.conf einrichten, damit die richtigen Infos geloggt werden?

Und wie könnte ich webalizer so konfigurieren, dass ich z.B.: eine Statistik-Seite für alle Domains habe?

Gibt es da mit webalizer Möglichkeiten, oder müsste ich da was anderes installieren.

lg und thx für Infos
Darian


----------

